# So Rim School



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 12, 2010)

A question for the martial scholars.. . Does anyone know much about the So Rim Sa school that the hyungs bassai and jin do supposedly originated from?  As I understand it, So Rim Sa is a southern shoalin style, but I know next to nothing about it.  Is it still practiced today?  Is it the same as the White Crane style?  



And since we are on the topic of hyung history.. . As I understand it, the Pyung Ahn hyungs were developed from kang song goon and je nam.  What is the Je Nam hyung, does any style still practice it?  I am aware that Anko Itosu developed the Pyung Ahn hyung, and I am quite familiar with Kang Song Goon.  However, I have never seen Je Nam, is there a Japanese/Okinawan style that still practices it?


----------

